# What should I get?



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been given £42 to spend on Warhammer and I really can't choose

I have a relatively large Chaos Space Marine Army, a slightly larger Tau Army and a slightly smaller Space Marine one, as well as a few Orks and a few Eldar. I also have a small Empire army, a large Orcs and Goblins army, a small Lizardman army and a small Chaos army in Fantasy.

Now I'm trying to avoid the main three armies (with one exception) and am trying to either build a new army (preferable) or build on my Orks or Eldar

I've mainly narrowed my own ideas down to four different 40K choices and two Fantasy. These are:

*Tau*
Greater Knarloc - £40

*Orks*
Ghazghkull Thraka - £20
Ork Boyz - £12
Ork Warbuggy - £15

*Necrons*
Destroyer Lord - £13.50
Warriors x2 - £18 each

*Imperial Guard*
Commissar with Power Sword - £8
Cadian Shock Troops - £12
Chimera - £20

*Empire*
Emperor Karl Franz on Deathclaw - £20
Free Company - £18

*Lizardmen*
Slann Mage Priest - £23
Jungle Swarms - £8
Terradon Rider - £10

Now I'm open to other suggestions, and suggestions about what I should change, so please help me choose, just please no CSM, SM, Tau or Orcs & Goblins. Also if you agree with any of my choices but that choice is below £42 or you have a good idea to go with the others please say so


----------



## Frogthor (Mar 13, 2010)

How is this an army list? Oh and Necrons, all the way.


----------

